# Interfaz para automatizacion de vivienda



## luckyluck7777 (Abr 2, 2010)

Buenas, estoy interesado en un proyecto para mi casa.
voy a poner un automata Omron modular que controle todas las luces, persianas y otros dispositvos electricos de la casa. Todas las salidas del automata iran a una placa o modulo de reles. 
Aqui viene la idea y el problema, lo que quiero es poder saber como esta el estado de cada rele (On-Off), ya que voy a provar a ver si los puedo poner biestables. Lo que no quiero es tener que sacar de cada rele, una entrada para el automata ya que me incrementaria las entradas y el gasto.
Mi idea es crear una interfar desde la placa de reles a un Pc, ya sea por USB, puerto paralelo, serie o ethernet y software que mande el estado de las salidas al automata.
Tengo un colega de Omron y me dice que una vez, los datos en el Pc no hay problema de mandarlos al automata ya que se comunica por red, y para èl es facil, lo dificil es pasar esos datos al Pc.

Eso es todo.
!casi na, para calentarse el coco!


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Abr 5, 2010)

Mi pregunta pricipal, es que medio utilizo, si USB, Serial o Paralelo.

Necesito, por ejemplo saber el estado de 60 reles, con un programa de VB. Y no se que medio es mejor.

Por eso pido consejo a los expertos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 5, 2010)

Convendria que revisaras los links de esta pagina:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3Ajebhos-oqik&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=domotica&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D174554#1207

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2010)

Es decir:
Querés sensar el estado de 60 relays que están gobernados por un PLC pero no querés que el PLC sepa cual está activo, sino que eso lo sepa una PC que corre un programa de VB, y no querés mandar una línea de cada relay al PLC para que sense por que se te agotan las entradas...es así la historia?

El tema es simple: Si querés saber si un relay está abierto o cerrado NO TENES OTRA ALTERNATIVA que realimentar a alguna parte el estado de los contactos, por que la bobina puede quemarse y aunque parezca activo, no lo va a estar. Así que eso de mandar una línea extra de cada relay es OBLIGATORIO, lo mismo que usar relay doble inversores o con contactos auxiliares de algún tipo. Por otra parte, las línmeas que no vayan al PLC van a ir a la PC, así que lo mismo vas a necesitar una parva de entradas, aunque lo podés hacer con una sola entrada con conversión A/D y un lazo de corriente tipo 4-20mA, pero eso te dejo pensarlo a vos. Pista: consultar los relays según una cierta secuencia y no todos en paralelo.

Pero sea como sea, creo que le estas errando a la implementación tecnológica que estás haciendo. Si ya tenés una PC dedicada, para que querés un PLC? La PC puede hacer muchas mas cosas, como brindar el acceso para que controles las cosas desde la web, que envíe e-mail en caso de errores o advertencias, y etc, etc, etc. Por otra parte, poner un PLC ata tu diseño a ese PLC, lo que no es bueno... 

En fin...pensalo un poco más...


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Abr 6, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas, ezavalla y tecnogirl.

tecnogirl: no pretendo Domotizar la casa sino automatizarla, que para mi es diferente, no quiero mecanismos estraños que hagan mil cosas que despues te olvidas de que  es lo que hace cada uno, sino utilizar pulsadores que den una señal a un sistema, para hacer lo basico (encender/apagar), con opcion de poder controlar las salidas.

Ejemp: El pulsador de la mesilla de noche, al acostarse, pulsas 1 vez (enciende), pulsas otra vez (apaga), pero si lo tengo pulsado 5 segundos me apage las luces de la casa, me baje las persianas, me active la alarma, etc....

ezavalla: Tines toda la razon, yo desde el principio he querido hacerlo con un Pc, pero mis conocimientos de programacion son escasos y hace 10 años que no practico y con la electronica pasa igual, yo hice estudios de electricidad, electronica, pero al final me decante por la electricidad y es a lo que me dedico.
Sin embargo programar un PLC, para mi no es muy complicado, eso junto a que me gusta la pantalla asociada al PLC, para ponerla empotrada en la entrada, me hizo decidirme por el PLC.
Te comento. EL PLC en cuestion es modular, le puedes asociar modulos de 32 y 64 entradas y salidas, tambien tine entradas analogicas para sensores, lo mejor para mi es que se programar por IP, y lo mismo pasa con la pantalla.
Mi idea basica es crear una placa de reles para los dipositivos de la casa, estos reles (si, los consigo) son biestables con 1 pulso cambian de estado, pero no necesitan dejar la tension ni la señal del PLC puesta. Por eso es el saber como estan esos reles en cada momento. Yo pienso que testeando los reles cada X tiempo es suficiente, o antes de ejecutar una apcion.
El PLC tiene pagina web, con lo cual puedo manejarlo desde internet y utilizar esas ventajas y su software del PC captaria los datos de los puertos y estaria en linea con el PLC.
El utilizar VB es por que lo he manejado algo y para empezar hacer pruevas.

El problema ya sea con PC o PLC, no se que medio utilizar USB, Paralelo, Etc.. Para peder estudiarlo y aprender a manejarlo.

Por eso agradezco que me abras los ojos, si con o que espuesto sigues pensando que es mejor un Pc, tendria que empezar casi desde 0. Si por el contrario valdria el PLC, te agradeceria que me guiases, para enpezar.

Esto que me pusiste me resulta muy interesante, pero necesito mas informacion para entenderlo. 
"aunque lo podés hacer con una sola entrada con conversión A/D y un lazo de corriente tipo 4-20mA

Con todo MUCHAS GRACIAS...


----------



## loren (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola, no sé si te servirá, pero has pensado la posibilidad de utilizar un multiplexor de 16 entradas y una salida. A mí lo primero que se me ha venido a la cabeza ha sido la de un multiplexor. Si utilizas un 74HC4067, tendrías 16 entradas y una salida, que multiplicado por 4, te daría la posibilidad de comprobar el estado de 64 relés. Los recursos que tendrías que utilizar del PLC o PC, serían:

- 4 entradas, una por cada multiplexor.
- 4 salidas, que sería el direccionamiento del multiplexor para leer su entrada   correspondiente, ya que son 16 entradas por multiplexor. Éstas son comunes para los cuatro multiplexores.
- 4 salidas para activar cada mulitplexor que quieras leer.

En total, con 12 entradas-salidas, podrías comprobar el estado de 64 relés. Ya te digo ha sido lo primero que se me ha venido a la cabeza, lo he simulado con proteus y va perfecto. Podrías, si quieres tomar la señal de la propia salida del relé a través de optoacopladores y podrías aislarlos eléctricamente. Espero que te sirva la idea. 
Gracias y saludos.

P.D: He estado mirando, la patilla enable, sirve para activarlo en modo multiplexor o desmultiplexor, en ese caso podrías utilizar un multiplexor como el 74151. Bueno, independientemente del que uses, lo principal es la idea de por donde puedes ir.

Editado para poner el P.D.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2010)

luckyluck7777 dijo:


> ezavalla: Tines toda la razon, yo desde el principio he querido hacerlo con un Pc, pero mis conocimientos de programacion son escasos y hace 10 años que no practico y con la electronica pasa igual, yo hice estudios de electricidad, electronica, pero al final me decante por la electricidad y es a lo que me dedico.
> Sin embargo programar un PLC, para mi no es muy complicado, eso junto a que me gusta la pantalla asociada al PLC, para ponerla empotrada en la entrada, me hizo decidirme por el PLC.
> Te comento. EL PLC en cuestion es modular, le puedes asociar modulos de 32 y 64 entradas y salidas, tambien tine entradas analogicas para sensores, lo mejor para mi es que se programar por IP, y lo mismo pasa con la pantalla.
> Mi idea basica es crear una placa de reles para los dipositivos de la casa, estos reles (si, los consigo) son biestables con 1 pulso cambian de estado, pero no necesitan dejar la tension ni la señal del PLC puesta. Por eso es el saber como estan esos reles en cada momento. Yo pienso que testeando los reles cada X tiempo es suficiente, o antes de ejecutar una apcion.
> ...



OK. Si es así...hacelo con el PLC.
Lo que dices de los relays es cierto, solo debe verificar su estado cuando lo necesites a menos que sea alguna aplicación verdaderamente crítica, lo que por ahora no parece ser el caso.



luckyluck7777 dijo:


> El problema ya sea con PC o PLC, no se que medio utilizar USB, Paralelo, Etc.. Para peder estudiarlo y aprender a manejarlo.
> Por eso agradezco que me abras los ojos, si con o que espuesto sigues pensando que es mejor un Pc, tendria que empezar casi desde 0. Si por el contrario valdria el PLC, te agradeceria que me guiases, para enpezar.
> Esto que me pusiste me resulta muy interesante, pero necesito mas informacion para entenderlo.
> "aunque lo podés hacer con una sola entrada con conversión A/D y un lazo de corriente tipo 4-20mA



Todo depende del grado de inteligencia que le pongas a cada relay y la cantidad de contactos que tenga. Existen unos C.I. muy económicos que solían usarse para activar/desactivar alarmas de auto y ese tipo de cosas (UM3750). Con un chip de esos por cada relay o grupo de relays - dependiendo de cuantas líneas de señal pretendas usar - y un par de transistores, es posible utilizar dos líneas de alimentación, una de señal y una de sensado para decodificar hasta 4096 relays diferentes. Todos los bloques se conectan "en paralelo", con un UM3750 envías un código que identifica uno de los chips receptores (también UM3750) y este contesta activando un lazo de corriente de 4-20mA (lo que hace al sistema insensible a la distancia que recorran los cables) y esta corriente se convierte a tensión y se procesa con una entrada A/D. Dependiendo del nivel de corriente sensado y de como armes el circuito, sabrás si el relay está abierto o cerrado.

Lamentablemente no puedo pasarte el esquema por que es un trabajo de graduación de uno de mis alumnos y la institución tiene el copyright, pero es mas difícil explicarlo que hacerlo.

Saludos!


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola, gracias por las respuestas.

Me parece muy interesante la utilizacion del (UM3750), con octoacopladores para aislar, voy a ponerme a investigarlo.

Lo que no me queda muy claro es, como utilizar la entrada A/D. Estoy aun muy pegado..

Muchas gracias a los dos.

P.D: No se si son 60 reles o 120, puse una cantidad a voleo, por eso el intregrado que dice ezavalla me interesa bastante.


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Abr 6, 2010)

Loren. Me podrias pasar el archivo en proteus para ver que tal lo has implantado tu.

Como he puesto antes estoy muy pegado y estoy probando todas las posivilidades.

Ezavalla he estado investigando el UM3750 y no me queda claro el funcionamiento, podrias darme alguna pista mas detalla.

De nuevo gracias a los dos.


----------



## jann (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola amigo este la verdad en omrom no me e meniado mucho lo que si me gustaria platicarte que debe de ser en todos los PLC deben de contar con un programa de edicion de pantallas los panel view con el te quitarias muchas entradas ya que suelen ser internas de la memoria en este caso una pc la puedes ocupar para realizar una aplicacion en el que te muestre el estado de cada rele. como te digo en estos PLC no me e metido mucho pero quiero pensar que tambien existe este tipo de cosas en ellos ya que son conocidos estos reles.


Por ejemplo en mi caso como te cuento yo tambien cuento con un PLC grandesito el cual queria saber si es conveniente levar a cabo la automatizacion de casa con un PLC lo cual no me an contestado pero en fin ese es otro tema pero me gustaria saber que me puedes decir de eso sera bueno automatizar con un PLC la casa.

Volviendo a lo que te decia en mi caso es un allen bradley con el que cuento, aqui por ejemplo cuento con un programa llamado RSView Studio donde me encargo de editar una aplicacion en la pc donde yo le puedo direccionar entradas internas al PLC por ejemplo con una tecla F8 por ejemplo le podria poner encendido del porche y cuando precione esa tecla se direcciona hacia la salida que debe de encender sin nececidad de ocupar una entrada fisica ya que es interna de bit, ahora si quisiera monitorear un dato una salida por ejemplocuando esta enciende podria colocar un circulo como imagen el cual cuente con 3 estados apagado y otro encendido y uno que se establece solo por error. asi cuando el direccionamiento de la salida cambie podria hacer que la imagen cambie de blanco a amarillo cuando encienda todo eso se puede hacer en el programa de edicion de panel view para esta marca quiero pensar que para esos plc omrom  tambien hay un sofware que aga eso y se comunica por USB, Eternet, RS-232 o la red que quieras en siemens tambien hay esos sofware tendrias que buscar un sofware especializado en esa marca y ponerte a chambear pero seria sumamente facil ya entendiendo ese programa que debe de existir.  
espero no te enfades leyendo esto y aver si me podrias decir si sera buena idea automatizar la casa con PLC jajaja en ese ramo no estoy metido pero es adonde quiero llegar..


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Abr 7, 2010)

Pues Jann. 
La verdad es que necesita inversion de $$ y tiempo, pero si lo haces tu, pues te ahoras bastante.
A la pregunta pienso que si es buena idea, el automata me costara unos 600€, la pantalla, 1000€ y la instalacion la hago yo que soy electricista. como mucho el total unos 3.500€.

Al funcionar con pulsadores, los mecanismos de la casa son economicos y faciles de usar, y los sensores que utilizes se pueden hacer. Por otra parte los domoticos son todos muy caros, una casa simple, dismos un presupuesto de 6.000€ y lo que habia que domotizar no era gran cosa.

Teniendo en cuenta de que si lo implantas bien te puede controlar la casa, la calefaccion, el A/A, la alarma, sistema de riego del jardin, la piscina, Etc,,.

Tengo claro que si soy capaz de con solo un automata controlar todo eso, me estoy ahorando mucho dinero en modulos independientes, que valen una pasta cada uno.

Saludos....


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 7, 2010)

luckyluck7777: Cual es la referencia del PLC Omron que tienes disponible para el proyecto. Tienes el link al manual ?

Saludos


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Abr 7, 2010)

Hola es CJ1 y manual se encuentra en www.omron.com


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 7, 2010)

No gastes plata en un plc  podes usar el puerto serie y registros de desplazamiento de 8 bits, es mas barato y cumple la misma funcion...
Y para leer las entradas podrias usar el ppjoy y el puerto paralelo:
http://www.trimoor.com/lpt_switch/
No tiene problemas de ghosting


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 7, 2010)

Es el de la imagen ? un Omron SYSMAC CJ1?
Cuantos puertos de I/O tienes disponibles ?

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 7, 2010)

Toda esa plata para manejar un par de salidas? 

Yo me inclino por usar varios microcontroladores pic comunicados por rs-485...


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Abr 7, 2010)

Si, ese es el automata.
1 Modulo de 64 entradas, 1 Modulo de 32 Salidas, 1 Modulo de entradas Analogica/dijital, para los sensores.

Fernandoae si supiere hacerlo como dices lo aria pro mis conocimientos en PIC y puerto serie son nulos, sin embargo la PLC si lo manejo mejor.
Creo que se va hacer con multiplesores, como dijo Ioren, por ahora es la mejor opcion.
Con 9 multiplesores y 8 salidas del PLC, controlo 256 Reles y para la entrada de estado de los reles, lo mismo. 
Ya comentare como me va.

Se aceptan todas la sujerencias ya sea positivas como negativas.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 7, 2010)

Esto puede ser tu punto de partida
http://www.rentron.com/PIC16F84.htm
Un pic no sale mas de 20 pesos argentinos, y usando registros de desplazamiento podes tener muchas salidas mas en cada modulo...
Si queres avisa y lo vemos mejor. Saludos


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Abr 7, 2010)

OK, poder activar salidas, se puede hacer, pero el problema, es que tengo mas de 64 entradas en la vivienda, entre pulsadores para encendidos de cada habitacion (23) mas o menos, pulsadores de persianas (20X2) y mas que saldran.


----------



## jann (Abr 7, 2010)

Ok amigo tienes razon pero baldria la penal tener una pnatalla en tu casa ademas de que por medio de esta la podrias controlar remotamentehablando de internet, aun que no me referia que afuerza tendrias que compar una pantalla lo que quiero aclararte es que la misma PC con la que cuentas en tu casa esa podria servirte como la misma pantalla y te ahorrarias mucho dinero ademas que la simple PC de tu casa tendria muchas mas cosas mejores que un panel y mucho mejor todavia ya que le podrias dar mas aplicaciones para tu casa, la vedad en eso de la domotica no tengo mucha experiencia ya que tambien estoy en un proyecto igual pero lo demas de PLC y pantallas como te cuento lo se tulizar solo que en el medio industrial mas no e aplicado en una casa. Pero como te cueto la pc de tu casa te serviria como panel solo tendrias que buscar el programa para crear una apliacion para omron.

Fernandoe que tal amigo fijate e estado involucrtado en algunos proyectos con pic y si tienes razon son buenos es una buena manera de aplicar pero en algo mas grande crreo que es un poco fastidioso ya que de cualquier manera tendria que aislar el pic con la parte de potencia hacer la aplicacion para conocer los estados de i/o ademas que saldria igual de caro o tal vez mas incluyendole la grancantidad de trabajo que llevaria ya que por lo menos un reley por barato que salga seria de unos 5 dolares apartre tendria que cablear todos los dispositivos perifericos comprar una fuente para el pic o hcaerla y saldrian muchos mas detalles ademas con un PLC todo eso lo reduces a nada y no mas te preocupas por conexiones y a un m,as facil su aplicacion o sera que me falta un poco mas de experiencia en los pic para lo que los e ocupado proyectos muy pequenos pero para un control ya grande no hay como el PLC.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 8, 2010)

"de cualquier manera tendria que aislar el pic con la parte de potencia"
Optoacoplador y triac, es mas economico que un rele...
No se cuanto sale un plc pero con pics no es dificil de hacer, la parte del soft lleva un poco de tiempo pero no es tanto tampoco.


----------



## loren (Abr 8, 2010)

Hola, el esquema que yo tengo ha sido una simulación para ver como funcionaba. Te dejo el esquema para que veas la idea que doy. Las entradas a los multiplexadores A, B, C Y D serían las entradas para seleccionar la entrada del relé que quieres ver a la salida correspondiente de cada multiplexor. A las salidas he puesto puertas inversoras ya que este multiplexor su salida es complementada o negada, pero si quieres te la podrías ahorrar si lo haces por programación. Es decir, necesitas cuatro salidas para direccionar de forma común las entradas A, B, C, D y los pines necesarios para las salidas de cada multiplexor. También puedes utilizar 4 salidas A, B, C y D y la salidas de cada multiplexor aplicárselas a un último multiplexor, con lo cual tendrías una sola salida de datos y ahí es donde leerías el estado de los reles, en este caso ya no te haría falta complementar nada, ya que este último multiplexor lo haría por tí. Así que con 9 pines: 4 para direccionar los multiplexores de los relés, 4 para direccionar el multiplexor que quieras leer y una sola salida común donde leerás el estado de todos los relés. 
La dirección de los multiplexores lo he hecho para la simulación con un conmutador rotativo, pero tú lo tendrías con micro, plc o pc.La verdad es que son un montón de multiplexores, pero si quieres leer 256 entradas tendrás que utilizar 16 multiplexores con 16 entradas, más uno último para seleccionar el multiplexor a leer. Espero que te sirva la ayuda.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Abr 8, 2010)

Jann. 
El PLC ya lleba un programa para Pc con el que puedes manejar toda la casa como si fuera un panel, y lo mejor es que al ser por IP, lo haces con cuelquier Pc de la casa o desde internet, poner el panel en la entra de la casa es un poco(pijotada), pero si puedo la pondre para poder hacer cosas basicas al salir o entrar a casa, en verdad no es necesaria.

loren.
Tio, ma has hecho un mundo, desde que pusistes la idea la he estado investigando y cada vez le veo mas utilidades. Ya entiendo el funcionamiento y ademas de controlar el estado de los reles estoy pensando en activar los propios reles con otras 8 salidas ya que podria manejar 256 reles.
Osea que con 16 salidas y1 entrada del PLC, controlo todos los reles y su estado.
Que sean muchos IC no me importa los 74HC4067 me cuenta 3,20€ que no es nada comparado con un modulo de 64salidas que son 350€ +-.

Muchas gracias por el esquema y por la ayuda, ire comentando mis pogresos.


----------



## jann (Abr 8, 2010)

ok amigo ahi imformas como te digo estoy involucrado en un proyecto asi es muy grande y me interesa saver mas sobre eso espero me sirva alguna forma de control que te den.

solo que el jefe paga nosotros hacemos lo que piden jajaja de cualquier manera si se te ofrece algo mas adelante podria decirte como se resuelve el proyecto.


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Abr 11, 2010)

Aqui espongo el modulo que voy a utilizar para testear las salidas y activar las mismas.
Es un modulo de 32-In y 2-Out, lo voy a acoplar a una interfar que sea capaz de controlar 4 placas de estas, con lo que podria manejar asta 128 reles con 1Bit de salida y 7Bit para la secuencia.
No quiero hacerlo mas grande por que seria un problema el mantenimiento y al ser mas pequeña son mas faciles de hacer y cabiar en caso de averia.

loren, tu que sabes manejar mejor que yo el proteus, en la parte de Ares sabes como hacer que el autorute lo haga a una sola cara y reparta los componentas de una forma eficiente.


----------



## loren (Abr 11, 2010)

Hola, lo de que yo sé manejar el Ares mejor que tú, habría que verlo. Pero bueno, es una cosa que me costó averiguarlo. Lo de situar los de los componentes de una forma eficiente, te voy a decir como dijeron a mí y lo probé personalmente, ólvidate de eso y lo vas a tener que acomodar tú, ya que Ares lo hace muy mal. Y lo de lo autorutear las pistas por una sola cara, tenemos que saber que versión tienes, ya que yo tengo la 7.5 y es diferente a la 7.2 que es la que tuve anteriormente.
Gracias y saludos.

Hola, he buscado algo en el foro y he encontrado esto que está muy bien, pero seguro que habrá más. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/enrutar-sola-cara-proteus-ares-19136/
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Abr 11, 2010)

Gracias a ti por toda la ayuda, ya he conseguido lo que queria, mi proteus es el 7.4.
Pd. Llevo manejando el ares desde que me pusiste el primer esquema, osea 5 dias, por cierto como haces para pones el esquema en el mensaje en grande.

De nuevo muchas gracias.


----------



## loren (Abr 12, 2010)

Hola, gracias no hay de que, solamente cuando puedas ayuda al que sepa menos que tú, ya que esta la filosofía del foro, ayudar y ser ayudado. Para inserta la imagen solamente pincho el botón de insertar imagen y le pongo el enlace directo de la imagen donde esté colgada, yo utilizo www.imageshack.us
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hola de nuevo al principio empecé este tema para saber el estado de los relés biestables y el amigo Ioren me propuso lo de los multiplexores y me di cuenta que podía hacer directamente las salidas de esa manera con el ahorro que eso conlleva.
En mi casa hay unas 110 salidas que allá contado necesitaría 2 módulos de 64 salidas para poder manejarla, sin embargo con este método con 1 modulo de 32 utilizaría 10 salidas del PLC para activar 256 activaciones. 10 salidas es porque 8 de combinación 1 para mandar el 1 lógico, 1 para deshabilitar la salidas del multiplexor ya que todo a 0 esta activa la salida 0000-0000 y 1 para el reset de la placa de activación, por si se va la luz o algo, pueda hacer un reset de todas las salidas.

Mi primera intención era la de crear una placa que lo hiciera todo ¡que ingenuo, por mi parte! cuando empecé con el diseño vi que era imposible, con el consejo de algunos amigos que me hicieron entender que cuanto mas modular, mejor, para hacer las placas y posible reparación o cambio de las mismas.

Mi primer problema fue que no había manera de hacerlas a una cara por la complejidad de las mismas. Casualidad de cuando empecé a estudiar electrónica me hice una insoladora a doble cara, pero nunca funciono bien del todo, pero con la necesidad se ha agudiza el ingenio, así que la modifique y ahora hago placas a doble cara que me quedo flipao de como salen.
El segundo problema ha sido el tiempo que llevo sin hacer nada de esto y los conocimientos en desuso, bueno pero ahí están los amigos que dan ideas, muy buenas.

He estado investigando y haciendo las placas, ya tengo algunos resultados.

Bueno al lío he creado 3 placas;

1º- interfaz entre el PLC y el multiplexor. Que maneja 8 placas multiplexores, con lo cual tienes hasta 256 activaciones.
http://img241.imageshack.us/i/cimg1759.jpg/

2º- el multiplexor de 32 salidas o entradas ya que lo he diseñado para que sirva de salida o entrada de estado o analógica, aunque eso todavía no lo he probado. Esta maneja 4 placas de 8 activaciones.
http://img163.imageshack.us/i/cimg1758m.jpg/

3º- el activador o disparador (como queráis) esta placa es la enciende o apaga lo que necesite, su funcionamiento es por pulsos, 1 pulso enciende otro apaga. Esta maneja 8 salidas.
http://img215.imageshack.us/i/cimg1757pu.jpg/

También he hecho un pequeño video del funcionamiento y testeo de las salidas:
http://img405.imageshack.us/i/cimg0002.mp4/

Bueno eso es todo por ahora aunque tengo que modificar cosas a los tres diseños porque le he encontrado algunas cosas que se pueden mejorar.


----------



## Meta (Jun 3, 2010)

luckyluck7777 dijo:


> Buenas, estoy interesado en un proyecto para mi casa.
> voy a poner un automata Omron modular que controle todas las luces, persianas y otros dispositvos electricos de la casa. Todas las salidas del automata iran a una placa o modulo de reles.
> Aqui viene la idea y el problema, lo que quiero es poder saber como esta el estado de cada rele (On-Off), ya que voy a provar a ver si los puedo poner biestables. Lo que no quiero es tener que sacar de cada rele, una entrada para el automata ya que me incrementaria las entradas y el gasto.
> Mi idea es crear una interfar desde la placa de reles a un Pc, ya sea por USB, puerto paralelo, serie o ethernet y software que mande el estado de las salidas al automata.
> ...



Estimado amigo:

Para lo que quieres hacer está bien un autómata o PLC, o usar microcontroladores que haga intento de PLC.

También puedes usar el PC. 

Puedes hacer un ainterfaz con Visual Basic si lo deseas tanto en puerto serie o paralelo. 

Manual puerto serie VB .net


Estoy haciendo una interfaz que te avise por e-mail cualquier aviso de alarma.
Descargar ejemplo envío e-mail

Acaba de publicare una DEMO1 del manual por puerto paralelo.

Más adelante, tanto por puerto COM o LPT, usaré un entorde de red para que los programas se comuniquen en una red local y poder manejar los puertos a distancia.

Un saludo.


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Jun 4, 2010)

Meta estoy de acuerdo contigo, de la forma que lo estoy haciendo con solo modificar la interfaz podría usar PIC o PC.
Mi problema es que no sé nada de micro controladores y muy poco de VB. No descarto, que cuando ponga las placas de multiplexor y disparo a funcionar con cargas de verdad y vea que funciona todo bien, me haga una interfaz para PC.


----------



## kiws (Jun 10, 2010)

ola META que tal me parecio interesenate realizar ese proyecto con vb, no e tenido mucha practica con el pero con c# si y por lo que e sabido es muy parecido, ya e hecho algunos proyectos con el puerto paralelo y me an resultado, al igual que lucky tambien e tenido la inquietud de automatizar la casa nomas que no e dado con como controlar tantas salidas y entradas con el puerto paralelo, si me podrias dar un norte te lo agradeceria; tal vez podriamos hacer uno proyecto en conjunto. sale saludos


----------



## Meta (Jun 10, 2010)

Precisamente ayer acabé de completar el código fuente completo de VB. Me falta C++ que se me resiste.

Ahora me toca hacer la parte de VB en el manual.

Lo de querer tantas salidas, en realidad el puerto paralelo tiene sólo 8 salidas, puedes meter más salidas con microcontroladores o decodificadores. También microcontroladores con expansor de BUS  para tener las salidas que desees si 8 te parecen pocas.

No hay problemas.


----------



## kiws (Jun 10, 2010)

con respecto a las salidas no e tendido problemas puedo hacer que encienda o apague pero a lo que me refiero es que necesito saber el estado de un foco y poder encenderlo o apagarlo ya sea por pc o manual y que cuando lo encienda por la pc y la apague manual en el programa me lo indique, es que tenia pensado crear una base de datos para poder llevar el registro del tiempo de encendido  y asi sacar una relacion de consumo de energia de cada componente o general.


----------



## Meta (Jun 10, 2010)

Si te refieres que al activar la salida del LPT (puerto paralelo), ¿que el PC sepa que ha sido activado?

Eso es lo más fácil. Hice un programa conpleto sobre ello que puedes descargar aquí.







Saludo.


----------



## kiws (Jun 12, 2010)

se ve interesante ya lo descargue e instale pero no puedo correrlo me marca un error, tengo instalado el c# 2005, e estado buscando en la red por el 2010 pero no lo encuentro y con respecto a lo de los contactos creo que hubo una mala interpretación o a lo mejor no me supe explicar bien, lo que quería decir era que las luces las prendiera o apagara por medio de la PC y con un apagador en el cuarto hiciera lo mismo pero cuando lo prenda con el apagador en la pc me lo detectara. espero esta vez haberme explicado mejor gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Meta (Jun 12, 2010)

Hola:

http://www.microsoft.com/express/Downloads/

Saludo.


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hola, resulta que la placa interfaz recibe las entradas por positivo y ahora resulta que el que me suministra los módulos de salida, me dice que es por negativo, no es problema modificar la placa, pero se me a ocurrido ya que tengo que modificarla hacer la de manera que pueda meterle positivo o negativo, con algún esquema simple pero no se me ocurre como, si alguien tiene alguna idea.


----------



## loren (Sep 12, 2010)

Hola, me he acordado de este tema y me gustaría saber cómo llevas el tema.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hola pues un poco parado, cuado empecé estaba en el paro y le dedicaba muchas horas, pero ahora con el trabajo apenas puedo.
Aunque tengo que ponerme las pilas por que en unos meses, tengo que hacer la instalación y no quiero que me pille el toro.
Por ahora tengo las tres placas necesarias para con el PLC poder activar una luz o lo que sea, esta probado y funciona bien, tuve algunos errores en el diseño y tengo que modificar algunas cosas, distancias entre triac y algunos componentes, pero poca cosa.
Cuando estén listas y funcionando lo expondré en el foro.


----------



## loren (Sep 15, 2010)

Hola, me alegro que lo tengas por estar trabajando. No sé si no lo he visto o no lo he leído, pero no me queda claro el interfaz que vas a utilizar para comunicarte tú, o mejor dicho ver el estado de las salidas y accionarlas.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## samigoro (Oct 7, 2010)

saludos a los foristas, deseo pedirles el favor de que me indiquen en que direccion puedo alojar los programas wep y wap para el control domotico del hogar? es para un proyecto escolar. gracias.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 7, 2010)

Tenes que usar un servidor web local como el Apache o alguno similar


----------



## samigoro (Oct 7, 2010)

gracias por responder fernandoae, ya descarge el apache server, el proyecto que estamos trabajando es el de domoticacasera.com.ar
lo que me interesa es poder manejar mi pequeño servidor desde la oficina o desde cualquier lugar con internet y tambien desde cualquier celular con acceso wap. resulta que en una parte de la modificacion me indica el tutorial que debo alojar los programas en algun hosting, y me pregunto cual podria ser. uno gratuito...


----------



## Meta (Oct 7, 2010)

El trabajo de automatización lo estoy haciendo con Apache se vervidor local o internet.

Hice este primer manual sobre servidores apache que puedes ver aquí.

Ver manual (Servidor Apache, PHP, MySQL, FTP, etc).

El proyecto se sigue aquí, está parado porque aún debo comprar LCD y demás componentes, pero en simulación al menos funciona.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/242177/ _





http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/05/probando-interfaz-picrs232-v2-puerto.html


Haré más manuales de servidores bajo Linux y que sea más fácil de instalar como el http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-windows.html

Más tarde acabaré el otro manual sobre hacer un dispositivo con PIC y LCD que controle entradas y salidas digitales y analógicas.


----------



## samigoro (Oct 7, 2010)

despues de probar y probar bastante el tema del acceso via wap y wep, no he podido ingresar a la aplicacion de domoticacasera.com.ar desde internet ni desde el celular, la verdad es una pena porque era para un proyecto escolar.  solo puedo ingresar desde mi maquina en mi mozilla, no asi desde otra maquina ni del celular. he seguido todos los pasos, pero aun no me ha quedado claro como/donde alojar esas aplicaciones, en que hosting. espero alguien me aclare el panorama. gracias.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 7, 2010)

En que hosting? en ninguno, el servidor corre en tu pc


----------



## mdjs (Nov 2, 2010)

samigoro dijo:


> despues de probar y probar bastante el tema del acceso via wap y wep, no he podido ingresar a la aplicacion de domoticacasera.com.ar desde internet ni desde el celular, la verdad es una pena porque era para un proyecto escolar.  solo puedo ingresar desde mi maquina en mi mozilla, no asi desde otra maquina ni del celular. he seguido todos los pasos, pero aun no me ha quedado claro como/donde alojar esas aplicaciones, en que hosting. espero alguien me aclare el panorama. gracias.



hola:

que me corrijan si me equivoco......
si no recuerdo mal, para entrar desde internet a tu pc necesitas una dirección ¿no? con un servicio del tipo dysdns o no-ip.com para que al escribirn una dirección en el explorador vaya directamente a tu pc......

luego en el ruter tienes que activar los puertos para el manejo de la aplicación que quieras.
por ejemplo, el apache lee el puerto 80 para web, 443 para httpS, y si el programa corre en tu pc. seguro que para entrar desde el mozila como usas tú, pondrás una dirección del tipo LOCALHOSTuerto....
para administrar linux se usa webmin, que usa el puerto 10000, y si no le dices a tu ruter que el puerto 10000 va al pc que tiene el servidor, nunca podrás entrar en la aplicación...

si tienes varios ordenadores en red, para entrar en tu aplicación pondrás en el explorador, 192.168.x.x, que es la ip de tu pc. ¿es correcto???? o me he explicado mal????

el artículo del que se trata me interesa mucho porque lo tengo en mente para mi futura casa... toda inteligente.......
a ver cómo sigue el tema.

luckyluck7777...... esas placas las has hecho con una insoladora tú???? joer!!!!!!! menuda máquina..
si no es mucho pedir....... me podrías pasar las pcb 

saludos.


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hola, las pcb no te sirven aun, por que tienen errores de diseño, todavía me queda probarlas con motores de persianas y luces.
Dentro de 2 semanas me llega el PLC (CJ1w-OD263) y empezare a hacer pruebas, ya comentare como me va y la respuesta de las placas.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 3, 2010)

hola, yo les hago una pregunta:
yo soy un electricista pelacables y pelagatos, y siempre vi que las instalaciones e una casa (cañerias) son lo que son : cada circuito es un caño que va , hacia el interior de la casa.

aca piensan CENTRALIZAR todo , o sea que todos los cables de las cargas se junten en un punto (la central) .

ya lo han hecho ? me refiero en una casa comun , o es una casa ya preparada para este tip de automatizaciones. ???


NOTA: como comentario , inevitable que lo haga yo  :
el otro dia tuve un problemilla en la instalacion de casa y por suerte papa sabe.
no me imagino cunado hayan terminado de hacer semejante instalacion , la cual va a pedazo de central con electronica a lo pavote......y a los meses tenes una falla.
si te moris y te vas de viaje quien quede en tu casa cuando tenga un problema tendra que llamar a el chapulin colorado para que se lo arregle.


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola, yo tambien soy electricista y en principio la instalacion centralizada en un punto, no tiene mas problema que el tirar tubo y cable. 
En caso de averia, al estar todo centralizado y etiquetado el mantenimiento y reperacion es mas sencillo, no tienes que estar habriendo cajas en las habitaciones y buscando por hay.
El manejo de la instalacion la voy hacer con pulsadores, osea pulsas y enciendes o apagas.

El problema, es mio, para diseñarlo de manera que sea util, eficaz y facil de manejar.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 4, 2010)

por tubo te referis a cañeria , no ??

a eso me referia yo , queria saber como harias la obra.por lo visto quieres /tienes que tirar caños para tal fin.

que te diviertas, aburrido no vas a estar.

encima decis que vas a usar PULSADORES para todo , me aclaraste el concepto.
ya no me meto mas.

solo recordarte , como idea que con un pulsador puedes tambien dimmerizar, claro que circuitos que no usen BC .


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Abr 2, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, con la obra de la casa me ha tenido mas liado de lo que creia, de hecho no me ha dejado tiempo para nada, pero ya estoy en ello de nuevo.
La intalacion ya esta hecha me faltan las placas, y me han surjido unas dudas, el PLC su salida es por negativo y la placa es por positivo(ya, la he modificado), la he hecho que funcione tanto con un PLC o de forma manual directamente con pulsadores (cerrando a masa)mi dudas son:

El 1º el antirebotes de la entrada por negativo, he visto varios esquemas y los he probado en la placa de pruebas, pero algunas veces fallaba de 20/1+-.
El 2 y mas importante la salida del triac la red snubber, no consigo encontrar como saco la potencia de las resistencias de octotriac y la de paralelo que va con el triac.
El octo es MOC4031 creo, el triac BTA12600b aunque hay un BTA12600BW que en sus carasteristicas pone que lleva el snubber. Pregunta, pongo ese tric o hago con RC?

Ahora estoy de viaje en cuanto llege voy poner el esquema para que los espertos me digan que tal lo ven si necesito algo mas o quitarian algo, sobre todo en seguridades para que la placa sea viable.


----------



## luckyluck7777 (Abr 7, 2011)

Buenas necesito ayuda para decidirme si utilizo el tric BTA12600B  y hago la red snubber ( aunque no me queda claro si es necesaria) ya que las cargas van a ser resistivas y tubos fluorescentes. O pongo el otro BTA12600BW.


----------



## rc_77_2000 (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola Meta disculpá la molestia yo en este foro abia echo una pregunta https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/consulta-vb6-lpt1-60815/
y es exactamente lo que hace tu soft (puerto paralelo ep)
cada pin del lpt1 con dos botones uno on y el otro off, pero tengo un  problema mi notebook esuna compaq f500 y no tiene lpt. yo estaba  probando todo con una notebook mas vieja con win98, pero el programa me  pide net framework 4 y en win98 no se puede instalar.
me podras dar algun consejo que no sea comprar una mas nueva que soporte  winxp y que tenga lpt jajaja, o si tendras algo igual a ese rograma  para una maquina mas vieja.
disculpa la molestia y desde ya muchas gracias.
Ricardo.


----------



## Meta (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola amigo:

Lo tengo pensado hacer en el futuro con el lenguaje C y VB6 para esos Windows viejos y aprovechar los ordenadores antiguos. Claro que también Linux es buena idea.

Por ahora toca esperar.

Saludo.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 10, 2012)

gente aca les paso el link de mi proyecto, lo basico esta terminado,  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=666941#post666941


----------

